# show off your enclosure finishings - backgrounds and interior



## Pythons Rule (Mar 29, 2013)

I wanna see everyones amazing enclosure setups as I need some ideas, I have 5 enclosures to work on. I have 2 vision enclosures that look kind of hard to fit out so would love to see what others have done, and I have 3 4ft malemine enclosures that are bare I need to see how everyones done them up, ledges, lighting, fake backgrounds and logs etc. ok go for it


----------



## smileysnake (Mar 30, 2013)

this one is still a work in progress its a 3 part tv cabinet 2m long x 1.5m high x 0.6m deep..first 2 pics are my take on brick wall with tree roots 3rd pic is a little cave with built in waterbowl on top this will be his cold side still working on other side of this but it will have a basking ledge..still painting middle section as you can see and i have no clue what is going in there atm but it is a very big enclosure so who knows...hope this gives you some inspiration and if you need a hand i can always help you out more if you live close by always happy to help...


----------



## justinschoeman (Apr 3, 2013)

this is an enclosure ive been working on for a few weeks now (first every diy) almost complete just waiting for the glass =] View attachment 287392
View attachment 287393
View attachment 287394


----------



## Dutchy88 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just gotta put the glass in and substrate.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 4, 2013)

Pics didn't work Justin


----------



## Morgieo (Apr 4, 2013)

IM about to fill out an enclosure too, what materials should i stay away from?


----------



## HarleyD (Apr 4, 2013)

Dutchy - Love the wall mate!...You should give it a quick dry brush with a nice light colour - Make those rocks pop out gnarly


----------



## Gruni (Apr 4, 2013)

As this is about the third thread of this type in the last six months I've suggested to J-A-X that it might be good to have a sticky thread of people's finished enclosures but in the mean time here are mine.

My first enclosure, a 2ft fish tank.





My latest project a 900x750x600 enclosure in a converted tv unit.


----------



## justinschoeman (Apr 4, 2013)

hopefully they work this time View attachment 287466
View attachment 287467
View attachment 287468


----------



## justinschoeman (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Dutchy88 (Apr 4, 2013)

Gruni said:


> As this is about the third thread of this type in the last six months I've suggested to J-A-X that it might be good to have a sticky thread of people's finished enclosures but in the mean time here are mine.
> 
> My first enclosure, a 2ft fish tank.
> View attachment 287400
> ...


yeh rito gruni you love showing off ya awersome looking enclosures as much as I do hahaha


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 4, 2013)

And so you should ! You both should be proud of them


----------



## Dutchy88 (Apr 4, 2013)

HarleyD said:


> Dutchy - Love the wall mate!...You should give it a quick dry brush with a nice light colour - Make those rocks pop out gnarly


Yeh bro I already did its a bit hard to see in the photos but ya can see in this one


----------



## Cypher69 (Apr 4, 2013)

Women just don't understand the passion when it comes to creating these enclosures...the time spent in daydream envisioning what needs to be done & then the hours & days creating it.
Trying to get into the mind-set of your reptiles & what they'd "like to climb & bask over".
My missus just shakes her head & tells everyone, "Oh he's off playing God again."


----------



## Dutchy88 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Women just don't understand the passion when it comes to creating these enclosures...the time spent in daydream envisioning what needs to be done & then the hours & days creating it.
> Trying to get into the mind-set of your reptiles & what they'd "like to climb & bask over".
> My missus just shakes her head & tells everyone, "Oh he's off playing God again."


Hahahaha u might be in for it bro when mum sees this comment she is the godmother of DIY she won't like this haha


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 4, 2013)

I am god (mother) hear me roar  

no one has ever accused me of being a 'normal' female


----------



## Dutchy88 (Apr 4, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> And so you should ! You both should be proud of them


We know mum imagin wat they would look like with out ya guidance. Yuck haha


----------



## Dutchy88 (Apr 4, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> I am god (mother) hear me roar
> 
> no one has ever accused me of being a 'normal' female


That's coz no normal female is the Godmother of DIY


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 4, 2013)

You've all been good kids and done yourselves proud. If it wasn't me it would have been someone else giving guidance 

So how come you've all stopped at one? You should be on number 2 now... Then you 'have to ' get something in it to show off you're handy work


----------



## Hamalicious (Apr 4, 2013)

A few random pics of some of my enclosures.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is my first couple.


----------



## Gruni (Apr 4, 2013)

It's not that I 'Love' showing it off but rather that people keep starting threads 'asking' me to share it again and again... what else am I to do under such heavy popular demand Dutchy? 

Oh and YOU were the one who quoted and reposted the pics yet again!


----------



## Skippii (Oct 4, 2013)

Let's see some more enclosures!  How else am I going to thieve all your ideas, eh?

I kid, but it is always fun seeing the different ideas people come up with for their enclosures.

x


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 5, 2013)

I had a great time doing up this cabinet over the school holidays. Here it is before my big girl moved in.The background is plastic aquarium background for easy cleaning. The plants are from a bargain shop near home and none cost more than $3. The branches and sandstone are from the neighbourhood and the basking tile is from Amber tiles. They were bemused by my request for one tile, but got into the spirit.


----------



## Gruni (Oct 6, 2013)

Skittles used to look longingly at the aquarium background in her first enclosure, she seemed to figure she should be able to climb the rocks she could see, I'm sure it's part of the reason she is so happy in her new home. 8)


----------



## Gruni (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh and I still think this should become a sticky thread for when you open DIY...


----------



## BDkeeper (Oct 6, 2013)

Pygmy bearded dragons tank





Soon to be central netted dragon tank (in progress of finishing up still need more lights etc)





And lastly my thick tailed geckos tank ( again still in progress need mor plants)





Note all tank backgrounds I have made myself exept the Last tank. An this is a really good thread hope more people post there pics soon.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Oct 6, 2013)

A photo of my ridge tailed monitors enclosure i made. Foam, acrylic render and sealed with crommelin clear pond sealer.


Rick


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 7, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Women just don't understand the passion when it comes to creating these enclosures...the time spent in daydream envisioning what needs to be done & then the hours & days creating it.
> Trying to get into the mind-set of your reptiles & what they'd "like to climb & bask over".
> My missus just shakes her head & tells everyone, "Oh he's off playing God again."



Yes we do. It's the non herp people that don't get it. 
I love natural looking enclosures so I spend many hours searching for photos and then more hours spend trying to design and paint, to get the look I wanted.


----------



## Gruni (Oct 7, 2013)

Them's fighting words Cypher... I'm surprised JAX hasn't swatted your nose for that one. :lol: 

Have a look through the builds there are plenty of girls who are contributing with their own enclosures. Having said that my wife didn't see why I was so thorough in planning ours but she is very proud of the finished product and tells all our friends how we did it together.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 7, 2013)

LOL, I did respond, t wasn't so much of swat on his nose as a stamp of my foot about picking on girls  
I still have intentions of making a sticky that showcases peoples hard work but life has had me in a bit of tailspin lately, so it had been on the back burner for awhile, life events are calming down so hopefully I can get back to 'my' normality !


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Oct 7, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Let's see some more enclosures!  How else am I going to thieve all your ideas, eh?
> 
> I kid, but it is always fun seeing the different ideas people come up with for their enclosures.
> 
> x



Posted before but anyway here you go
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/cave-design-ideas-please-185598/page/2


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 7, 2013)

If I could get good photos and upload them ( never wants to work for me)I'd post my double decker enclosure for my woma.


----------



## Gruni (Oct 7, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> If I could get good photos and upload them ( never wants to work for me)I'd post my double decker enclosure for my woma.



Host them on Photobucket and post them as an image link that way.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 9, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Women just don't understand the passion when it comes to creating these enclosures...the time spent in daydream envisioning what needs to be done & then the hours & days creating it.
> Trying to get into the mind-set of your reptiles & what they'd "like to climb & bask over".
> My missus just shakes her head & tells everyone, "Oh he's off playing God again."



"Shakes head" why is it that men always refer all woman as the same, I am a queen of building enclosures lol its only after having a first child that life has kicked me up the bum abit and I am unable to have enough me time to be able to build anything. time and money is the problem here. I have a husband that thinks I never finish what I have started and that I need to get rid of the snakes but he will never get me to do that in a million years.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 9, 2013)

so this is what I've made over the past 10 years and what I have now.

over 10years









what I have now (as all my snakes have outgrown the old original) mind you I don't have the time these days to do anything from scratch
not interesting enough to take photo's of the insides yet till I can fit them out. sorry about pictures hubby has his fish tank stuff on the top of the melamine enclosures and some of my snake stuff, plastic on the bottom to stop snake pee or water staining the carpet. 




some of what I saw at the crocasaurus cove in Darwin what I would LOVE to make for my big cape yorks and bhps one day.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 9, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Women just don't understand the passion when it comes to creating these enclosures...the time spent in daydream envisioning what needs to be done & then the hours & days creating it.
> Trying to get into the mind-set of your reptiles & what they'd "like to climb & bask over".
> My missus just shakes her head & tells everyone, "Oh he's off playing God again."



Methinks you need to acquaint yourself with more interesting women


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 10, 2013)

I love making enclosures! My husband just shakes his head &...... helps out when requested. A very healthy relationship.


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 12, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Women just don't understand the passion when it comes to creating these enclosures...the time spent in daydream envisioning what needs to be done & then the hours & days creating it.
> Trying to get into the mind-set of your reptiles & what they'd "like to climb & bask over".
> My missus just shakes her head & tells everyone, "Oh he's off playing God again."




Way to incur the wrath of the DIY ladies  some women do understand 

FYI I had to design, draw plans, measure, purchase etc all by my lil old self *bats eyelids* 
Lucky my big burly man was here to build while I did the dishes and tended to the children


----------



## thatjordankidd (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey guys, have a look at my Lion King themed enclosure, and tell me what you think  
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/lion-king-themed-enclosure-208817/


----------



## Gruni (Oct 15, 2013)

That looks amazing, although with that substrate I'd be curious to see it in 6 months or so.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Oct 21, 2013)

My first enclosure (5ft high x 3 x 3)















Starting new enclosure shortly


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Oct 27, 2013)

Modified EWD Enclosure...


----------



## smileysnake (Oct 28, 2013)

great thread guys..the part i love the most is, "the women or girls" starting a mini revolution and showing us blokes they can do D.I.Y just like us and i might add a little bit better in the design work than we are sometimes, well done ladies......


----------



## Mitchjamo (Oct 28, 2013)

First one is a couple of store bought backgrounds. Me = Lazy
Second one i think is a good example of where a background would be wasted
Last three are my first go at a homemade render background. Me = not so lazy and quite happy with end result.

Happy building... nothing better than being able to look at something everyday that started out as only a picture in your head.


----------



## James_Scott (Oct 28, 2013)

http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a591/ProHerp/Mobile Uploads/20131027_173141_zps798ce92d.jpg

This is still a work in progress.


----------



## James_Scott (Oct 31, 2013)

Just finished planting.


----------



## BDkeeper (Oct 31, 2013)

James_Scott said:


> Just finished planting.



Nice looks great


----------



## James_Scott (Nov 1, 2013)

The biggest challenge was replacing the glass in the door from an accidental break. Happy with the end result though.


----------



## Illium (Nov 8, 2013)

My latest build, just finished. I use oxides for colour on the background, think I broke the vac cleaning up my mess.
Decently happy with it.
Didn't work on the sides because I thought it would look to unnatural.
4 Gillen monitors have now moved in, now there is a 6ftx2ft tank with nothing in it....what to get?

That big log is hollow and now these little guys just chill out inside and hardly come out. Mind you im still working out heat and its 70c on the surface of the log up top.


----------



## BDkeeper (Dec 22, 2013)

Just planted some vine thingys


----------

